# Majestics Portland BBQ



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Here it is we are going to do our first BBQ/ hop what you brought. It will be going down on Aug 16th at glenhaven park( Madison high ) . We will be having hot dogs and burgers while supplies last. Bring out what you got and represent cause ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE filming so come get your car on video and show the world what we do. :biggrin: wether you have a 20" car or a 100" cars all are welcome. I will be getting flyers done soon and will post them up . Thanks hope to see everyone there. Some of the sponsers we have so far for the raffel are STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS, ADEX ,EMPIRE CUSTOMS, KOOLAID HYDRAULICS, AND MORE.


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

PUROLOCOS C.C Will be there fo sure !!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

sounds good thanks


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

ALL THE FOOD IS FREE !!

SPONSORED BY THE ONE AND ONLY HOPE TO SEE ALL THE N.W. RIDERS THERE !!! ..........D- :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> Here it is we are going to do our first BBQ/ hop what you brought. It will be going down on Aug 16th at glenhaven park( Madison high ) . We will be having hot dogs and burgers while supplies last. Bring out what you got and represent cause ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE filming so come get your car on video and show the world what we do. :biggrin: wether you have a 20" car or a 100" cars all are welcome. I will be getting flyers done soon and will post them up . Thanks hope to see everyone there. Some of the sponsers we have so far for the raffel are STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS, ADEX ,EMPIRE CUSTOMS, KOOLAID HYDRAULICS,BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS AND MORE.
> quote]


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

eugene locos will show up and show love !!!!!!!!!!! hurry up and get some info homie !!!
so we can do this,,,


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

oh ya, one more thing,
there will be an exhibition truck hopp, by the one and only,

Master of disaster, the West Coast Dominator ......................

 "CHRIS JENDA" 



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 9 2009, 12:37 PM~14424488
> *Here it is we are going to do our first BBQ/ hop what you brought. It will be going down on Aug 16th at glenhaven park( Madison high ) . We will be having hot dogs and burgers while supplies last. Bring out what you got and represent cause ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE filming so come get your car on video and show the world what we do. :biggrin: wether you have a 20" car or a 100" cars all are welcome. I will be getting flyers done soon and will post them up . Thanks hope to see everyone there. Some of the sponsers we have so far for the raffel are STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS, ADEX ,EMPIRE CUSTOMS, KOOLAID HYDRAULICS,  AND MORE.
> *



COUNT ME IN, YOU GUYS ARE SOME COOL CATS I AM DOWN TO CHECK IT OUT
U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2009, 08:59 PM~14429580
> *oh ya, one more thing,
> there will be an exhibition truck hopp, by the one and only,
> 
> ...


TELL ALL THEM TO COME, IVE KNOWN PAUL AND BRANDY FOR A LONG TIME AND THEY ALWAYS TREATED US LIKE FAM


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2009, 06:36 PM~14428176
> *ALL THE FOOD IS FREE !!
> 
> SPONSORED BY THE ONE AND ONLY HOPE TO SEE ALL THE N.W. RIDERS THERE !!! ..........D-  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN AND SOME FOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! U GONNA SPOIL US :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 9 2009, 08:01 PM~14429592
> *TELL ALL THEM TO COME, IVE KNOWN PAUL AND BRANDY FOR A LONG TIME AND THEY ALWAYS TREATED US LIKE FAM
> *



they'll have a "V.I.P." booth set up, "signing autographs" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2009, 09:03 PM~14429608
> *they'll have a "V.I.P." booth set up, "signing autographs"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 9 2009, 09:29 PM~14429923
> *:0
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMMIE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ill let my guys know the next meeting and hopefully we can make it


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Nice any southerners coming ?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

INFO PLEASE :biggrin: ILL BRING ALL OF TRICITIES :biggrin: WE LIKE TO EAT :cheesy:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

sounds real good :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

hope to see everyone there uffin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 9 2009, 01:37 PM~14424488
> *Here it is we are going to do our first BBQ/ hop what you brought. It will be going down on Aug 16th at glenhaven park( Madison high ) . We will be having hot dogs and burgers while supplies last. Bring out what you got and represent cause ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE filming so come get your car on video and show the world what we do. :biggrin: wether you have a 20" car or a 100" cars all are welcome. I will be getting flyers done soon and will post them up . Thanks hope to see everyone there. Some of the sponsers we have so far for the raffel are STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS, ADEX ,EMPIRE CUSTOMS, KOOLAID HYDRAULICS,  AND MORE.
> *


i know it's your bbq,but you want me to get a hold of some o.g. cooks from the 503?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 9 2009, 11:05 PM~14430986
> *hope to see everyone there  uffin:
> *


with there riders :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 9 2009, 01:37 PM~14424488
> *Here it is we are going to do our first BBQ/ hop what you brought. It will be going down on Aug 16th at glenhaven park( Madison high ) . We will be having hot dogs and burgers while supplies last. Bring out what you got and represent cause ROLLIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE filming so come get your car on video and show the world what we do. :biggrin: wether you have a 20" car or a 100" cars all are welcome. I will be getting flyers done soon and will post them up . Thanks hope to see everyone there. Some of the sponsers we have so far for the raffel are STREETLIFE HYDRAULICS, ADEX ,EMPIRE CUSTOMS, KOOLAID HYDRAULICS,  AND MORE.
> *


hell yea bor thats nice hope i can make


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Come and sho your luv,this is a B.B.Q. U wont want to miss...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2009, 08:03 PM~14429608
> *they'll have a "V.I.P." booth set up, "signing autographs"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ROFLMAO...................Funny Diamond. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I will give Cali a 2 week notice that we need to come home for a weekend.....HA HA :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :tongue: :rofl: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 10 2009, 08:42 AM~14432955
> *ROFLMAO...................Funny Diamond.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

is their goin to be money for the hop and if their is how much??


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

The money for the hop is still in the air we might give a adex instead :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 9 2009, 11:11 PM~14431044
> *i know it's your bbq,but you want me to get a hold of some o.g. cooks from the 503?
> *


Thanks but we got it they can help if they want . everyone is welcome . Please everyone leave the drama at home :biggrin: and bring your cars


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 9 2009, 10:07 PM~14430407
> *ill let my guys know the next meeting and hopefully we can make it
> *


That would be cool hope to see you and your crew bring some cars.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Black Magic Has also sponsered this event there will be a $200 gift certificate in the raffle for their products


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 10 2009, 11:06 AM~14434904
> *The money for the hop is still in the air we might give a "WOULD" BE TIGHT !!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

That's right an ADEX will be given out..... Maybe in a raffle or the hop not for sure but this and much more from all our sponsors...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 10 2009, 12:06 PM~14434904
> *The money for the hop is still in the air we might give a adex instead :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YO QUIERO MY ADEX!!HERE,,HERE :wave:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DAYIM HOMIES,,OREGON SURE IS GETTING ON DA HOP MAP!!THE 16TH MAJESTICS THEN THE 30TH THE KING OF THE SWTCH!!,,YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SIR!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

yOU KNOW BILLY


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2009, 09:55 PM~14439593
> *yOU KNOW BILLY
> *


wat up big og Diamond


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14439593
> *yOU KNOW BILLY
> *



that mussa been Shaynes drunk ass !!!

MY BADD :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 9 2009, 09:03 PM~14429608
> *they'll have a "V.I.P." booth set up, "signing autographs"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can I get an autographed corona?
UCE will be there for sure maybe with some new surprises too


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 11 2009, 07:46 AM~14441873
> *Can I get an autographed corona?
> UCE  will be there for sure maybe with some new surprises too
> *


 
:thumbsup: see you all there


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*post pics p-townbutcher of the bbq yall are having...... to bad yall live to far or i would like to take chamuco there* :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I know stevie d is down for a road trip come on up


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 11 2009, 02:08 PM~14443573
> *I know stevie d is down for a road trip come on up
> *


*hes not here at the moment hes with mickey mouse in the east coast florida.... * :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

whut it dew peoples !!!

we had a meeting last night, and checked the spot, everythings cool,

and we will post more info. later today !!!


remember, space will be limited, so get there early if you want a spot !!

this is a friendly event, children are deffinately welcome,

as well as "ALL" car clubs !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

there will be filming by "ROLLIN" so lets dew dis  .........D-


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 12 2009, 07:04 AM~14448182
> *whut it dew peoples !!!
> 
> we had a meeting last night, and checked the spot, everythings cool,
> ...


WE are there :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Ok so here is whats going down. There will be a $100 per class for single, double and radical. The rules for the hop is single pump lock up no more than 35 inches and double is 45inches and radical is whatever you got bring it. WE WILL NOT BE GOING TO INSPECT YOUR CAR just the lock up. The FOOD IS FREE and will be cooking from 11am to 1 pm . The gates open at 10. There is a first come first get on parking. It will be a $10 entry fee. spectators are FREE. The raffel will be $5 a ticket or 5 tickets for $20. Some of raffel prizes include $200 gift certificate to BMH. Chrome upper adj trailing arms, high pressure hoses , kool aid coils , street life blocks and backing plates, tool box kit, and more. Now we have a special award to who we all agree on has represented the most and hardest that day and it is a ADEX. So we look forward to seeing everyone there so come get your grub on and get filmed by ROLLIN!!!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS !!!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 12 2009, 03:18 PM~14450345
> *Ok so here is whats going down.  There will be a $100 per class for single, double and radical. The rules for the hop is single pump lock up no more than 35 inches and double is 45inches and radical is whatever you got bring it. WE WILL NOT BE GOING TO INSPECT YOUR CAR just the lock up. The FOOD IS FREE and will be cooking from 11am to 1 pm . The gates open at 10. There is a first come first get on parking. It will be a $10 entry fee. spectators are FREE.  The raffel will be $5 a ticket or 5 tickets for $20. Some of raffel prizes include $200 gift certificate to BMH. Chrome upper adj trailing arms, high pressure hoses , kool aid coils , street life blocks and backing plates, tool box kit, and more. Now we have a special award to who we all agree on has represented the most and hardest that day and it is a ADEX. So we look forward to seeing everyone there so come get your grub on and get filmed by ROLLIN!!!!
> *


that sounds like a koo day shane have sum fun c u there


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 12 2009, 03:18 PM~14450345
> *Ok so here is whats going down.  There will be a $100 per class for single, double and radical. The rules for the hop is single pump lock up no more than 35 inches and double is 45inches and radical is whatever you got bring it. WE WILL NOT BE GOING TO INSPECT YOUR CAR just the lock up. The FOOD IS FREE and will be cooking from 11am to 1 pm . The gates open at 10. There is a first come first get on parking. It will be a $10 entry fee. spectators are FREE.  The raffel will be $5 a ticket or 5 tickets for $20. Some of raffel prizes include $200 gift certificate to BMH. Chrome upper adj trailing arms, high pressure hoses , kool aid coils , street life blocks and backing plates, tool box kit, and more. Now we have a special award to who we all agree on has represented the most and hardest that day and it is a ADEX. So we look forward to seeing everyone there so come get your grub on and get filmed by ROLLIN!!!!
> *


good job what a way to get a bbq together,plus it sounds like a event not be missed.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 12 2009, 03:18 PM~14450345
> *Ok so here is whats going down.  There will be a $100 per class for single, double and radical. The rules for the hop is single pump lock up no more than 35 inches and double is 45inches and radical is whatever you got bring it. WE WILL NOT BE GOING TO INSPECT YOUR CAR just the lock up. The FOOD IS FREE and will be cooking from 11am to 1 pm . The gates open at 10. There is a first come first get on parking. It will be a $10 entry fee. spectators are FREE.  The raffel will be $5 a ticket or 5 tickets for $20. Some of raffel prizes include $200 gift certificate to BMH. Chrome upper adj trailing arms, high pressure hoses , kool aid coils , street life blocks and backing plates, tool box kit, and more. Now we have a special award to who we all agree on has represented the most and hardest that day and it is a ADEX. So we look forward to seeing everyone there so come get your grub on and get filmed by ROLLIN!!!!
> *


are your cars in the hop 2?or just?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

SAWEEEET !!!!
SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME,,,,


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 12 2009, 11:16 PM~14454733
> *are your cars in the hop 2?or just?
> *


 of course not silly,
we will exhibition hopp only, you know how we dew !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Better be some cool crisp refreshing Pepsi's on hand Or Im not making the effort.............




Imma have To get on my pedal bike & start riding out now / Just to get there on time ......... I hate not having cars to drive.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Their will be plenty of FOOD & REFRESHMENTS on hand, all FAMILY,FRIENDS & Club members come on out show your support and enjoy the FUN N' THE SUN...This will B-A event not to miss... :nicoderm:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Jul 13 2009, 10:28 AM~14457150
> *Their will be plenty of FOOD & REFRESHMENTS on hand, all FAMILY,FRIENDS & Club members come on out BBQ your support and enjoy the FUN N' THE SUN...This will B-A event not to miss... :nicoderm:
> *


It a BBQ not a show fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 13 2009, 01:18 PM~14458249
> *It a BBQ not a show fool :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: que pasa


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 9 2009, 08:00 PM~14429587
> *COUNT ME IN, YOU GUYS ARE SOME COOL CATS I AM DOWN TO CHECK IT OUT
> U KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> *


thats funny :cheesy: you didnt make it to our picnic :0 oaks park :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 13 2009, 04:48 PM~14461249
> *thats funny :cheesy: you didnt make it to our picnic :0 oaks park :cheesy:
> *


nor the puro locos show!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT+Jul 13 2009, 05:48 PM~14461249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damm steve they put you on the spot u were supposed to take the caddy to Moses fineshed or not as I recall :biggrin: I need to start gettin out there too


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 13 2009, 07:35 PM~14463146
> *Damm steve they put you on the spot u were supposed to take the caddy to Moses fineshed or not as I recall  :biggrin:  I need to start gettin out there too
> *


Yea come out and have a good time and try to win the ADEX


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 14 2009, 01:11 PM~14470163
> *Yea come out and have a good time and try to win the ADEX
> *


that would be good since im on my third dump :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

What the hell you doing to them?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 14 2009, 11:13 AM~14470195
> *that would be good since im on my third dump :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD YOU 2 COME TO TOWN AND WOULD HELP YOU OUT :biggrin: BUT I GUESS ILL SEE IT WHEN I COME TO YOUR TOWN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 14 2009, 01:37 PM~14470526
> *I TOLD YOU 2 COME TO TOWN AND WOULD HELP YOU OUT :biggrin: BUT I GUESS ILL SEE IT WHEN I COME TO YOUR TOWN :0  :biggrin:
> *


i know i havent ben going anywere lately this fucker hasn't been cheap for me :biggrin: 
but ya whenever you around come by n show me how you do it :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 14 2009, 11:48 AM~14470676
> *i know i havent ben going anywere lately this fucker hasn't been cheap for me  :biggrin:
> but ya whenever you around come by n show me how you do it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 14 2009, 01:14 PM~14470211
> *What the hell you doing to them?
> *


my motor arked itself inside i coudn't tell. it fried my solenoids n candle off the dump 
i got a dump from a homie n got solenoids so now all i need is a good motor


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 13 2009, 04:48 PM~14461249
> *thats funny :cheesy: you didnt make it to our picnic :0 oaks park :cheesy:
> *


*it isnt funny cause the reason i didnt was my dad got shot 3 times on the job and is in the hospital, they gave him a 50 50 chance to make it :uh: took a bullet through the lung and isnt doing good at all  
thanks for the support*


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 13 2009, 07:35 PM~14463146
> *Damm steve they put you on the spot u were supposed to take the caddy to Moses fineshed or not as I recall  :biggrin:  I need to start gettin out there too
> *


i do need to get out there
maybe after this stuff goes down with my DAD


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 14 2009, 11:59 AM~14470802
> *i do need to get out there
> maybe after this stuff goes down with my DAD
> *



I'LL SAY A PRAYER FOR YOUR PAPPA O.K. BRO !!!!!

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: 


i miss mine


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 12 2009, 03:18 PM~14450345
> *Ok so here is whats going down.  There will be a $100 per class for single, double and radical. The rules for the hop is single pump lock up no more than 35 inches and double is 45inches and radical is whatever you got bring it. WE WILL NOT BE GOING TO INSPECT YOUR CAR just the lock up. The FOOD IS FREE and will be cooking from 11am to 1 pm . The gates open at 10. There is a first come first get on parking. It will be a $10 entry fee. spectators are FREE.  The raffel will be $5 a ticket or 5 tickets for $20. Some of raffel prizes include $200 gift certificate to BMH. Chrome upper adj trailing arms, high pressure hoses , kool aid coils , street life blocks and backing plates, tool box kit, and more. Now we have a special award to who we all agree on has represented the most ait is a ADEX and hardest that day and . So we look forward to seeing everyone there so come get your grub on and get filmed by ROLLIN!!!!
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 14 2009, 11:58 AM~14470791
> *it isnt funny cause the reason i didnt was my dad got shot 3 times on the job and is in the hospital, they gave him a 50 50 chance to make it :uh: took a bullet through the lung and isnt doing good at all
> thanks for the support
> *


damn sorry 2 hear that.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER+Jul 14 2009, 01:57 PM~14471432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks hommie


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 14 2009, 11:59 AM~14470802
> *i do need to get out there
> maybe after this stuff goes down with my DAD
> *



man sorry to hear that, hope he pulls thru family.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 14 2009, 01:58 PM~14470791
> *it isnt funny cause the reason i didnt was my dad got shot 3 times on the job and is in the hospital, they gave him a 50 50 chance to make it :uh: took a bullet through the lung and isnt doing good at all
> thanks for the support
> *


sorry to hear about this keep the family stuff first.


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 14 2009, 01:59 PM~14470802
> *i do need to get out there
> maybe after this stuff goes down with my DAD
> *


im sorry 2 hear that wen stuff like that happens u dnt think of nuthing but that i hope hes ok that ant no joke we send our love 2 u n all u family bro he'll pull thur god is watching him n taken kare of him and he know what 2 do much love brother


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT for our dads


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

i reserve the one picnic table :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 15 2009, 12:54 PM~14483720
> *i reserve the one picnic table  :biggrin:
> *



you know what Cisco,
because you said that, that "ONE" lonely assed table, 

"IS RESERVED, FOR THE UCE CAR CLUB" 


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 




maybe


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Jul 14 2009, 12:58 PM~14470791
> *it isnt funny cause the reason i didnt was my dad got shot 3 times on the job and is in the hospital, they gave him a 50 50 chance to make it :uh: took a bullet through the lung and isnt doing good at all
> thanks for the support
> *


Sorry to here that  i wish you and your family well.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Where's those flyer's Big Shayne....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 16 2009, 12:25 PM~14493674
> *Where's those flyer's Big Shayne....
> *


Will be up tonight.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

what it dew peeps :biggrin: 

i don't mean to sound like a bitch, but i heard a rumor that i offended
a couple of people at the hopp ???

thats not how i roll, so i appologize if i talk a "little" smack,
when my bloods pumpin' after a bumper smash, o.k. ???

normally, i wouldn't give a shit what anyone thinks, but considering "who"
it was that i offended, i'm saying "my bad" alright !!  


"I'M IN MY OWN LITTLE WORLD" o.k. !! don't take it personal :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Here it is everyone


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 16 2009, 07:53 PM~14497995
> *Here it is everyone
> 
> 
> ...


  nuuuuuiicee :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 16 2009, 06:53 PM~14497995
> *Here it is everyone
> 
> 
> ...



you left steak and prime rid off the flyer... must be a honest mistake right.. ?  

i am really trying to get the body and paint work done by then.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 16 2009, 07:08 PM~14498157
> *you left steak and prime rid off the flyer... must be a honest mistake right.. ?
> 
> i am really trying to get the body and paint work done by then.
> *



just bring yourself den homie :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 16 2009, 08:08 PM~14498157
> *you left steak and prime rid off the flyer... must be a honest mistake right.. ?
> 
> i am really trying to get the body and paint work done by then.
> *


yeah i remember something about a promotion???????
i mean i'll wrestle big tone for some tri-tip :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 16 2009, 08:08 PM~14498851
> *yeah i remember something about a promotion???????
> i mean i'll wrestle big tone for some tri-tip :biggrin:
> *



i don't work for my family anymore bro !!

but thats where my "dad" gave me the skills ..........."32yr. journeyman"

to Manage a huge Sausage factory called Zenners,

if you go to Winco, Safeway, Elmers, PGE Park, Reinlander, Buster's BBQ,
McMenimans, Western Pride, Shari's Restarants, etc. etc. etc. 

then you've tasted my work !!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

BUT MAKE NO MISTAKE, ONLY THE BEST STUFF,

"GARTNER'S" MEATS, WILL BE BEING SERVED AT OUR BBQ !!!!!!!!!!!

:werd: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

KEEP KEEPIN IT REAL D!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 16 2009, 09:08 PM~14498153
> * nuuuuuiicee :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 16 2009, 10:27 PM~14499662
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


sup kneegrow u going to that thing on staurday?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 16 2009, 10:56 PM~14500275
> *sup kneegrow u going to that thing on staurday?
> *


100 to get your car in.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 17 2009, 06:51 AM~14501528
> *100 to get your car in.
> *


 :roflmao: yea i know thats what i was hearing yesterday


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 17 2009, 12:56 AM~14500275
> *sup kneegrow u going to that thing on staurday?
> *


im down if you wanna go, let me know


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 16 2009, 09:24 PM~14499017
> *i don't work for my family anymore bro !!
> 
> but thats where my "dad" gave me the skills ..........."32yr. journeyman"
> ...


Zenners :scrutinize: :wow: Humm, I am there for sure!!! did someone say Tri-Tip :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WUT TIME YOU DUDES START SERVING LUNCH?? :cheesy:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 16 2009, 08:53 PM~14497995
> *Here it is everyone
> 
> 
> ...


Wow look at all those sponsers


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 17 2009, 09:42 AM~14502743
> *Wow look at all those sponsers
> *


yea they all gave stuff for the raffel :0 And the food will be cooking from 11am - 2pm that what the flyer says Billy


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 16 2009, 08:08 PM~14498851
> *yeah i remember something about a promotion???????
> "AND CISCO, AND TONY, ARE GONNA WRASSLE FOR SOME MEAT"
> 
> in they're "SPEEDO'S" :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 17 2009, 06:50 AM~14501892
> *WUT TIME YOU DUDES START SERVING LUNCH?? :cheesy:
> *



your right, :uh: 

"we better save the "wrasslin" until "after" erryone eats" !!!!!!!!!!!


j/p :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 17 2009, 01:11 PM~14505375
> *alright erryone listen up , i went and bought a kids blow up pool,
> 
> it'll be filled with Gartners secret maranate sauce,
> ...


NOW YOU KNOW HE WONT SHOW :0 .....HES FROM SEATTLE :0 :biggrin:  J/K.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 17 2009, 01:11 PM~14505375
> *alright erryone listen up , i went and bought a kids blow up pool,
> 
> it'll be filled with Gartners secret maranate sauce,
> ...



you just used cisco, wrestle, meat, speedos in a sentence to promote your show.... i think you are talking more people out of this event, then promoteing it. 
j/k... woodside...


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 17 2009, 03:25 PM~14505499
> *NOW YOU KNOW HE WONT SHOW :0 .....HES FROM SEATTLE :0  :biggrin:    J/K.
> *



now hes gonna pull a chris angel and dissappear? :nono:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Jul 17 2009, 01:51 PM~14505725
> *now hes gonna pull a chris angel and dissappear? :nono:
> *


HE OWES ME STEAK BITES SO HE BETTER SHOW UP. BRING YOUR HARLEY AGAIN AND WE CAN HIT THE FREEWAY AT 110 AGAIN!!!! :yes:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 17 2009, 02:42 PM~14506207
> *HE OWES ME STEAK BITES SO HE BETTER SHOW UP. BRING YOUR HARLEY AGAIN AND WE CAN HIT THE FREEWAY AT 110 AGAIN!!!! :yes:
> *



hey if you stay for the "wrestling match"... 
theres gonna be plenty of "steak bites" all over the place.... :barf: ... :roflmao:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 17 2009, 03:02 PM~14506410
> *hey if you stay for the "wrestling match"...
> theres gonna be plenty of "steak bites" all over the place.... :barf: ... :roflmao:
> *


YA BUT I LIKE THE PUSSY IN MY FACE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 17 2009, 03:08 PM~14506456
> *YA BUT I LIKE THE PUSSY IN MY FACE :0  :biggrin:
> *




 ... judgeing from past threads i think its the lowcos picnic to see that... 
them girls be dirty at that show... :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 17 2009, 03:02 PM~14506410
> *hey if you stay for the "wrestling match"...
> theres gonna be plenty of "steak bites" all over the place.... :barf: ... :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

BIGG "M" BUMP !! :biggrin:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 17 2009, 02:42 PM~14506207
> *HE OWES ME STEAK BITES SO HE BETTER SHOW UP. BRING YOUR HARLEY AGAIN AND WE CAN HIT THE FREEWAY AT 110 AGAIN!!!! :yes:
> *


UR BUYING and im gunna try my best to make it and 110 on the freeway that was the 35 mph road to the acrop when that old fuck on the gold wing tried to get buck with us LOL i should that fucker when i blew by his ass at 115 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 17 2009, 01:11 PM~14505375
> *alright erryone listen up , i went and bought a kids blow up pool,
> 
> it'll be filled with Gartners secret maranate sauce,
> ...


Id throw in the mix but im sure getting your FURCOAT(back/chest/shoulder/kuckle hair) is a mother fucker to get dry cleaned  :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 18 2009, 02:36 PM~14512854
> *UR BUYING and im gunna try my best to make it and 110 on the freeway that was the 35 mph road to the acrop when that old fuck on the gold wing tried to get buck with us LOL i should that fucker when i blew by his ass at 115  :biggrin:
> *


  :yes: :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 18 2009, 02:39 PM~14512870
> *Id throw in the mix but im sure getting your FURCOAT(back/chest/shoulder/kuckle hair) is a mother fucker to get dry cleaned    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 16 2009, 09:24 PM~14499017
> *i don't work for my family anymore bro !!
> 
> but thats where my "dad" gave me the skills ..........."32yr. journeyman"
> ...



Don't forget Kelo's We serve em too!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Jul 18 2009, 04:37 PM~14513511
> *Don't forget Kelo's We serve em too!
> *



"MY BADD" !!! sorry homie, i knew that too !! :0 :0 :0 

see you at the bbq.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Thanks for coming up and putting it down guys


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 19 2009, 10:03 PM~14522035
> *Thanks for coming up and putting it down guys
> *


No problem tone i hope to see you guys down here for our BBQ with cars.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 12 2009, 01:18 PM~14450345
> *Ok so here is whats going down.  There will be a $100 per class for single, double and radical. The rules for the hop is single pump lock up no more than 35 inches and double is 45inches and radical is whatever you got bring it. WE WILL NOT BE GOING TO INSPECT YOUR CAR just the lock up. The FOOD IS FREE and will be cooking from 11am to 1 pm . The gates open at 10. There is a first come first get on parking. It will be a $10 entry fee. spectators are FREE.  The raffel will be $5 a ticket or 5 tickets for $20. Some of raffel prizes include $200 gift certificate to BMH. Chrome upper adj trailing arms, high pressure hoses , kool aid coils , street life blocks and backing plates, tool box kit, and more. Now we have a special award to who we all agree on has represented the most and hardest that day and it is a ADEX. So we look forward to seeing everyone there so come get your grub on and get filmed by ROLLIN!!!!
> *


so no upper cut combinations on gas tanks?


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:04 PM~14533537
> *so no upper cut combinations on gas tanks?*


Only on showtime cars if they come thru....
j/k....NOT..... We poundin on it...LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14533648
> *Only on showtime cars if they come thru....
> j/k....NOT..... We poundin on it...LOL
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 20 2009, 09:13 PM~14533648
> *Only on showtime cars if they come thru....
> j/k....NOT..... We poundin on it...LOL
> *


We dont use them tactics straight gate not wieght


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 17 2009, 01:59 PM~14504717
> *yea they all gave stuff for the raffel :0  And the food will be cooking from 11am - 2pm that what the flyer says Billy
> *


Is he a good cook :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 20 2009, 10:21 PM~14533750
> *We dont use them tactics straight gate not wieght*


yea im sure.... anyways just come out and have some fun, have some food and hop some cars... no need for punchin tanks....


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

{ VICIOUSJ }

BIG M:BUMP


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

it is coming up soon


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 22 2009, 12:56 PM~14550636
> *it is coming up soon*


Have those cars ready and lets show them how the NW gets down... on video...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 22 2009, 01:04 PM~14550742
> *Have those cars ready and lets show them how the NW gets down... on video...
> *


 :0 im down!!!for the ..........food and bitches!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 20 2009, 10:12 PM~14534143
> *yea im sure.... anyways just come out and have some fun, have some food and hop some cars... no need for punchin skanks....
> *



"HEY NOW" :angry: :angry: 

lets leave my X outta this !!!!!!!

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 22 2009, 12:32 PM~14551019
> *:0 im down!!!for the ..........food and punchin skank bitches!! :biggrin:
> *



oh sure, now EVERYBODY'S in on it huh ??????

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14525869
> *No problem tone i hope to see you guys down here for our BBQ with cars.
> *


Hey i just remember one of our members is getting married the weekend of your hop in vegas and most the club will be down there attendeding that just wanted to let you know in advance


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 23 2009, 09:44 AM~14560030
> *Hey i just remember one of our members is getting married the weekend of your hop in vegas and most the club will be down there attendeding that just wanted to let you know in advance
> *


cool... so you will be here 4 sure :0 :biggrin: because you havent been back to vegas ,since we lost our ass at the green valley ranch :cheesy: good idea tony..5 gs gone in like 15 min......oh ya they opened our own table for us!!! :biggrin: see ya on the 16, THEY WILL RENT THE BIG BOUNCER FOR ,SO COME DOWN AND PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 23 2009, 10:44 AM~14560030
> *Hey i just remember one of our members is getting married the weekend of your hop in vegas and most the club will be down there attendeding that just wanted to let you know in advance
> *


i'm down to roll if u ain't got shit to do....


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 23 2009, 11:23 AM~14560361
> *cool... so you will be here 4 sure :0  :biggrin: because you havent been back to vegas ,since we lost our ass at the green valley ranch :cheesy: good idea tony..5 gs gone in like 15 min......oh ya they opened our own table for us!!! :biggrin: see ya on the 16, THEY WILL RENT THE BIG BOUNCER FOR ,SO COME DOWN AND PLAY :biggrin:
> *


lol BIG BOUNCER AND FREE FOOD HIS THERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 23 2009, 10:23 AM~14560361
> *cool... so you will be here 4 sure :0  :biggrin: because you havent been back to vegas ,since we lost our ass at the green valley ranch :cheesy: good idea tony..5 gs gone in like 15 min......oh ya they opened our own table for us!!! :biggrin: see ya on the 16, THEY WILL RENT THE BIG BOUNCER FOR ,SO COME DOWN AND PLAY :biggrin:
> *


No i cant do it like that in vegas no more thats weekend cost me $14k wtf lol im staying local and gunna do my best to be in the 503 cause you still owe me steak bite and craiglist whores :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 23 2009, 10:44 AM~14560030
> *Hey i just remember one of our members is getting married the weekend of your hop in vegas and most the club will be down there attendeding that just wanted to let you know in advance
> *


ok that cool


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 23 2009, 10:49 AM~14560581
> *No i cant do it like that in vegas no more thats weekend cost me $14k wtf  lol im staying local and gunna do my best to be in the 503 cause you still owe me steak bite and craiglist whores  :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT YOU!!! SEE YOU THEN....ILL PUT IT ON UTUBE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 23 2009, 12:27 PM~14561530
> *WE GOT YOU!!! SEE YOU THEN....ILL PUT IT ON UTUBE :0  :biggrin:
> *


I dont think utube would allow but YOUPORN.COM would


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 23 2009, 05:37 PM~14564138
> *I dont think utube would allow but YOUPORN.COM would
> *


YOUPORN IS GOOD FOR YOUR HEALTH :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 24 2009, 02:40 PM~14573379
> *:cheesy:
> *



WHUT IT DEW EL CHAMUCO


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 24 2009, 02:43 PM~14573412
> *:h5:
> *



EEEWWWWW !! :0 

I just got "THE CLAP" from THE SHIT :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



J/P :biggrin: 

lets roll to the spot around 7ish dog :cheesy:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 24 2009, 03:09 PM~14573702
> *EEEWWWWW !!  :0
> 
> I just got "THE CLAP" from THE SHIT  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ...


here we go again :cheesy: blazer bill starting shit again :cheesy: post a pic of your plaque in your blazer :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MIKE IS FEELIN IT TODAY I SEE!!! HAHA


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14573941
> *here we go again :cheesy: blazer bill starting shit again :cheesy: post a pic of your plaque in your blazer :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



dats cold nicca, dats cold !!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

if i help serve food and I get that adex :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 24 2009, 07:48 PM~14575733
> *if i help serve food and I get that adex :biggrin:
> *


sorry my names on it already :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14573941
> *here we go again :cheesy: blazer bill starting shit again :cheesy:"DOESN'T MEAN I DON'T OWN ONE" !!!!!!
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/P *


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh Damn!!! Good shit Diamond...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 25 2009, 05:08 PM~14580947
> *Oh Damn!!! Good shit Diamond...
> *


 

not tryin' to start nothin', 

 "JUST STATING A FACT" 


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 25 2009, 05:25 PM~14581045
> *:0
> *



wassup Nickey :cheesy: :cheesy: 

"things aren't always as they seem huh" ?????

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 25 2009, 05:32 PM~14580779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 25 2009, 06:25 PM~14581045
> *:0
> *


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

MAKE NO MISTAKE, JUST CUZ I CAN'T RUN ONE,

"DOESN'T MEAN I DON'T OWN ONE" !!!!!!

should have got that in gold homie
now you won't match all that gold you have on :loco:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 25 2009, 08:11 PM~14582099
> *MAKE NO MISTAKE, JUST CUZ I CAN'T RUN ONE,
> 
> "DOESN'T MEAN I DON'T OWN ONE" !!!!!!
> ...



IN THE WORKS HOMIE, in the works !!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 25 2009, 05:08 PM~14580947
> *Oh Damn!!! Good shit Diamond...
> *


EVEN YOU SAID 2 DUMP THAT TRUCK AND USE IT AS A TOW RIG :cheesy: :biggrin: !!!!!!!! TRUE THAT !!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 25 2009, 07:09 PM~14580953
> *
> 
> not tryin' to start nothin',
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

are we allowe to bring some cerveza or tequila??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jul 25 2009, 08:36 PM~14582247
> *EVEN YOU SAID 2 DUMP THAT TRUCK AND USE IT AS A TOW RIG :cheesy:  :biggrin: !!!!!!!! TRUE THAT !!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



IT'S TRUED !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"I CAN KEEP IT REAL" !!!

the Blazer has a fresh 4.3 with a 10yr. 100,000mi. warranty !!!
it doesnt even have 2,000 mi. on it !!

"even if i gutted it, it'll still be rollin' for years to come" !!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 

"NOW THAT'S TRUE'D, AND REAL RIGHT DER" !!! 

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 26 2009, 05:22 AM~14583831
> *are we allowe to bring some cerveza or tequila??
> *



YOO CAN BRING WHATEVER YOU WANT, BUT ITS ON YOU !!!

"PAPER CUPS" ssshhhhhhh :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea you can have beer but they said no hard liq. but you can put it in a cup . I wont tell.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 27 2009, 11:39 AM~14593691
> *Yea you can have beer but they said no hard liq. but you can put it in a cup . I wont tell. *


damn seems like were gonna have a bunch of drunk hoppers on our hand....


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

We got an alcohol permit so BYOB....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 27 2009, 12:12 PM~14594751
> *damn seems like were gonna have a bunch of drunk hoppers on our hand....
> *



"AS LONG AS YOU DON'T TRY AND MAKE ME DOOR HOPP" !!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 27 2009, 02:40 PM~14595844
> *"AS LONG AS YOU DON'T TRY AND MAKE ME DOOR HOPP" !!    :0  :0  :0  :0  :0*


fuck it door hop it is!!! wut up Mike? Missed out on the "B.S." sunday
BUMPER SMASHIN....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 27 2009, 03:11 PM~14596871
> *fuck it door hop it is!!! wut up Mike? Missed out on the "B.S." sunday
> BUMPER SMASHIN....
> *



YA, "MY BADD"


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 27 2009, 11:39 AM~14593691
> *Yea you can have beer but they said no hard liq. but you can put it in a cup . I wont tell.
> *


AFTER PARTY AT MIKES THATS WHAT I HEARD


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm down, It's gonna be a fun day for the "M" FAMILY


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Should be a fun day for All lowrider fam...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE TO SEE YOU ON THE AVE THE OTHER DAY MIKE!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 28 2009, 12:36 PM~14606106
> *NICE TO SEE YOU ON THE AVE THE OTHER DAY MIKE!
> *



x2  

the new ride looks good bro, "real good" :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST WAIT.. ITS ONLY GETTIN BETTER!!!

DIDNT SEE ANY OTHER RIDERS OUT ALL DAY???


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 28 2009, 01:47 PM~14606880
> *JUST WAIT.. ITS ONLY GETTIN BETTER!!!
> 
> DIDNT SEE ANY OTHER RIDERS OUT ALL DAY???
> *



allz i ever really see "consistantly" is that Kandy Red Cutty convertable,

on the "BIG" golds !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

sad, but true :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

or the t top monte on big ones!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

TTT coming soon


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

We might have some out of town guest!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

pm me if anyone needs more info


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i know its sideways, can someone help me ???

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:

anyways, this is my family buisiness  

they are one of the main sponsor's of this event, 

they are supplying all the food !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

now people will know me for who i REALLY am .........................................


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "THE P-TOWN BUTCHER" !!!!!!!!! _</span>

"German Style"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 30 2009, 05:36 PM~14631980
> *pm me if anyone needs more info
> *



i need some info. on how to post pics. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

^^^^lol


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

~LOL~ Good work "Diamond" :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i think that works :biggrin: 

my Grandfather drew this in the bottom of a ciggar boxx

"60yrs. ago" !!!! :0 :0 :0 


"RESPECT" to myself, "snap" :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

2 WEEKS AFTER MAJESTICS ALL YOU CAN EAT!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 31 2009, 01:59 PM~14640216
> *2 WEEKS AFTER MAJESTICS ALL YOU CAN EAT!!
> 
> 
> ...



post it again William !! "they deleted it" !!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 31 2009, 03:03 PM~14640241
> *post it again William !! "they deleted it" !!
> *


ok here it goes ,,,,i think


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 31 2009, 04:06 PM~14641438
> *
> 
> 
> ...



post it bigga nicca, i'm 50yrs. old :0 
i can't see shit !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


i tried to print it, allz i got was "blobs" :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

there will be lowcos there. we havent finalized who yet but wwe will be there


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 31 2009, 07:11 PM~14642557
> *post it bigga nicca, i'm 50yrs. old  :0
> i can't see shit !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i tried to print it, allz i got was "blobs"  :uh:
> *


im trying!!cant see that flyer,,but if it was pussy you can see from miles away!!and smell it too :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 31 2009, 07:11 PM~14642557
> *post it bigga nicca, i'm 50yrs. old  :0
> i can't see shit !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i tried to print it, allz i got was "blobs"  :uh:
> *


there!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

now people will know me for who i REALLY am .........................................


"THE P-TOWN BUTCHER" !!!!!!!!! 

"German Style" 

german i though you were almost "mexican mike"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 1 2009, 03:01 PM~14647941
> *now people will know me for who i REALLY am .........................................
> "THE P-TOWN BUTCHER" !!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 2 2009, 12:38 PM~14652211
> *  "German Indian" almost Mexican Mike !!!
> 
> "DAT HOO I BEE"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


13 days to go.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hope everyone is ready to get this shit jumping.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 4 2009, 11:29 AM~14672213
> *Hope everyone is ready to get this shit jumping.
> *



fo' sho' :biggrin: 

i think erryone shud try to fill up the side street first, so we can get more cars in 
the lot huh ???


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 4 2009, 02:01 PM~14673113
> *fo' sho'  :biggrin:    i think erryone shud try to fill up the side street first, so we can get more cars in    the lot huh ???*


Hell no first come, first serve, food and parking side street for suckas that show late and dont want to be on vid...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 4 2009, 02:37 PM~14674058
> *Hell no first come, first serve, food and parking side street for suckas that show late and dont want to be on vid...
> *



"DAAAAAAMMNN" well excuuuuuuuuuuuse me !!! :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 4 2009, 04:04 PM~14674320
> *"DAAAAAAMMNN" well excuuuuuuuuuuuse me !!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:*


wut up diamond? u ready for dis r wat? U know I can smell that food from a week away....


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Wut it dew? 86 cut....


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 4 2009, 04:16 PM~14675057
> *Wut it dew? 86 cut....
> *


DAM DOG THAT CHROME ON YOUR CAR CAME OUT GOOD


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 4 2009, 04:36 PM~14675258
> *DAM DOG THAT CHROME ON YOUR CAR CAME OUT GOOD
> *



"B.S.C." :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

my Blazers there right now !!!


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 4 2009, 05:12 PM~14675624
> *"B.S.C."  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> my Blazers there right now !!!
> *


PATTERNS LOOK GOOD :biggrin: SO DOES THE FIRE ON HOOD :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 4 2009, 05:36 PM~14675258
> *DAM DOG THAT CHROME ON YOUR CAR CAME OUT GOOD *


That plater in vancouver gets down quick.... Just be ready for the price, ouch...


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Yea,the shyt looks stra8, so will the wallet when u come out of pocket...got to do what it takes though... :biggrin:...can't wait its almost sho tyme.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 4 2009, 08:41 PM~14678039
> *That plater in vancouver gets down quick.... Just be ready for the price, ouch...
> *


THATS FUNNY BECAUSE TROY SHOWS ME LOVE :cheesy: DONE IN A WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

I see u "Dianond" how's the day treating u? u ready 4 this shyt, it's almost here cant wait to get this shyt cracken... :nicoderm:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

"Diamond" : ) I should proboly put my lunch down, maybe ill be able to spell correctly...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 5 2009, 06:53 AM~14681041
> *THATS FUNNY BECAUSE TROY SHOWS ME LOVE :cheesy: DONE IN A WEEK :biggrin:
> *



YOU MOTHER FUCKERS GET SHIT CHROMED IN A WEEK,

AND YOUR ALL JUST LETTIN' ME ROLL WITH ONE BLACK A-ARM ???????

WHAT THWE FUCK IS "REALLY" GOIN' ON       


oh-ya, i almost forgot .........................................................























<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "MINI TRUCK HATERS"_</span>

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

J/P :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Aug 5 2009, 12:03 PM~14684177
> *I see u "Dianond" how's the day treating u? u ready 4 this shyt, it's almost here cant wait to get this shyt cracken... :nicoderm:
> *



hey whut it dew 82cut !!  


i always ready nicca, you know dis !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Just another day brotha,just another day...but we are "Just One" more day closer to the B.B.Q. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 5 2009, 01:05 PM~14684206
> *YOU MOTHER FUCKERS GET SHIT CHROMED IN A WEEK,
> 
> AND YOUR ALL JUST LETTIN' ME ROLL WITH ONE BLACK A-ARM ???????
> ...


I told you many times we get them done in a week fool :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 5 2009, 12:05 PM~14684206
> *YOU MOTHER FUCKERS GET SHIT CHROMED IN A WEEK,
> 
> AND YOUR ALL JUST LETTIN' ME ROLL WITH ONE BLACK A-ARM ???????
> ...


WHY DONT YOU CASH IN YOUR BLAZER :cheesy: IM MEAN CLUNKERRR :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

that's not very nice


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 6 2009, 04:03 PM~14696893
> *that's not very nice
> *


 :tears: SORRY :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 6 2009, 04:14 PM~14696967
> *:tears: SORRY :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



you hurt my feelings :uh: 

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"NOTT" !!!!!!!!!_</span>
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DUDES,,ONE OF THE LAST SHOWS IN THE WEST!!IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE TOO!! JUST LIKE THE BLACK EYE PEAS SAY ""I GOT A FEELING""


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 6 2009, 08:28 PM~14698536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALOT OF AWARDS,,ABOUT 100 OF THEM!!,,BUT OF COURSE YOU DONT WANNA MIS THE MAJESTICS ALL YOU CAN EAT PIC NIC :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 6 2009, 11:26 AM~14694281
> *WHY DONT YOU CASH IN YOUR BLAZER :cheesy: IM MEAN CLUNKERRR :biggrin:
> *


Man saw a clean ass 92 euro brougham today on the back lot of a new car dealer fucking **** wouldnt sell it they said was a cash for clunker car i told them what junk yard is it going to so i can get it or the parts they said going to be destroyed WTF


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 6 2009, 08:44 PM~14698702
> *Man saw a clean ass 92 euro brougham today on the back lot of a new car dealer fucking **** wouldnt sell it they said was a cash for clunker car i told them what junk yard is it going to so i can get it or the parts they said going to be destroyed WTF*


wat a waste... hey tony i know u guys got somethin goin on in vegas but r u comin thru on the 16th?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 6 2009, 08:36 PM~14699329
> *wat a waste... hey tony i know u guys got somethin goin on in vegas but r u comin thru on the 16th?
> *


Im going to try too


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

YOU BETTER BE THERE YOU OWE ME SOME LAP DANCES FOR NOT SHOWING UP LAST WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 6 2009, 08:44 PM~14698702
> *Man saw a clean ass 92 euro brougham today on the back lot of a new car dealer fucking **** wouldnt sell it they said was a cash for clunker car i told them what junk yard is it going to so i can get it or the parts they said going to be destroyed WTF
> *


damn the goverment gonna pay them in full they could of sold it


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 7 2009, 07:10 PM~14707738
> *TTT
> *



waddup 86cutt :biggrin: 

how are my patterns comming along ??


_ B.S.C.'s_ "TOP SECRET" stuff's driving me crazy !! :uh: 

"CAN I GET A HINT" ??????


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

I like what I see...the Blazer is HOTTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 6 2009, 08:44 PM~14698702
> *Man saw a clean ass 92 euro brougham today on the back lot of a new car dealer fucking **** wouldnt sell it they said was a cash for clunker car i told them what junk yard is it going to so i can get it or the parts they said going to be destroyed WTF
> *


ya they have to its fucked... seen alot of nice cars and trucks allready at work


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Aug 8 2009, 05:42 PM~14713237
> *I like what I see...the Blazer is HOTTT!!! :biggrin:*


yes sir... that mini truck is lookin fuckin tight....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 9 2009, 11:57 AM~14717438
> *yes sir... that mini truck is lookin fuckin tight....
> *



koo, he say's i can pick it up tomorrow !!!

it's a total suprise, i don't have a clue what he did to it !!

:uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn you Diamond. I told my 5 year old there was a car show coming up and he instantly said he only wants to go if his favorite red truck is going to be there. Great my boy loves mini-trucks. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 9 2009, 02:23 PM~14718191
> *Damn you Diamond.  I told my 5 year old there was a car show coming up and he instantly said he only wants to go if <span style=\'font-family:Optima\'> "AND CHRIS JENDA ON THE SWITCH" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! </span>
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> ...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Cant wait till this weekend . We are going to be cruising downtown if anyone wants to roll on sat night.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 10 2009, 12:12 PM~14725813
> *Cant wait till this weekend . We are going to be cruising downtown if anyone wants to roll on sat night.
> *


DOWNTOWN??? YOUR CRAZY?? MOTHAFUCKING PO-POS WILL PULL YOUR ASS OVER FOR NO REAZON!!REMEMBER THAT DOWNTOWN IS A NO CRUISING ZONE,,AS FAR AS I KNOW!! :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 9 2009, 02:23 PM~14718191
> *Damn you Diamond.  I told my 5 year old there was a car show coming up and he instantly said he only wants to go if his favorite red truck is going to be there.  Great my boy loves mini-trucks.  :biggrin:
> *


DAM MY KIDS WANTED TO KNOW THE SAME THING :cheesy: SO THEY COULD PISS ALL OVER IT :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 10 2009, 03:36 PM~14728274
> *DAM MY KIDS WANTED TO KNOW THE SAME THING :cheesy: SO THEY COULD PISS ALL OVER THEMSELVES WHEN THEY SEE HOW MUCH HIGHER IT HOPPS THAN MY HUNK OF SHIT  CUTTY :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



dat's ah-ight


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 10 2009, 04:38 PM~14728965
> *dat's ah-ight
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14729325
> *SHANE DONT HAVE KIDS :cheesy:
> *



HE'LL BE HERE WITHIN' AN HOUR WITH MY TRUCK !!

APPARENTLY IT'S SICK !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 10 2009, 05:29 PM~14729487
> *HE'LL BE HERE WITHIN' AN HOUR WITH MY TRUCK !!
> 
> APPARENTLY IT'S SICK !!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


COOL :biggrin: BUT ITS STILL A FUCKIN TRUCK :uh:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

back to what this topic is about


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

so whats the entry fee for? show the car off or hop or just general admission? thanks homie


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

So "D" what you think of the Blazer?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 10 2009, 10:27 PM~14732369
> *so whats the entry fee for? show the car off or hop or just general admission? thanks homie
> *


basically general admission, every car that goes in gets tickets for the food


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Aug 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14732702
> *So "D" what you think of the Blazer?
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK" !!!!!!!!!!!!_</span>


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 11 2009, 12:25 AM~14733085
> *basically general admission, every car that goes in gets tickets for the food
> *


DAMMIT ,,AND I THOUGH IT WAS AN "ALL YOU CAN EAT THING"


----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

ill be there.


----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

what time is it @


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 11 2009, 06:46 AM~14734240
> *DAMMIT ,,AND I THOUGH IT WAS AN "ALL YOU CAN EAT THING"
> *


And FREE


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

To have your car in the park is $10 but if your there with a club or are part of a club wear your shirt and you will get food so it is free we are just going to give tickets cause we are feeding the riders not the community. But yes you will need ticket to get food but you will keep your ticket incase you want more. uffin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Also the only cars that will be on video and able to hop are the ones in the park. We might have 2 special awards for outstanding car and club participation.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Damn didnt think anyone would trip over $10 remember ur gettin fed and this is goin to be one of the biggest events in the NW being filmed so just come out n Rep...


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Don't forget someone's goin home with an ADEX!!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by diana perez_@Aug 11 2009, 08:21 AM~14734896
> *ill be there.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 ...love the color !! you guys got a award for best color car ? think we gots a winner !! bigbirds down the road so i guess im surrendering my title. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

WHO GIVES A SHITT !! :uh: :uh: :uh: 

IF YOUR COMMIN FOR THE FOOD, "IT'S FREE" AS MUCH AS YOU CAN EAT,
AND IF YOUR FATT ASS WANTS A DOGGY BAG, YOU'LL GET ONE A THOSE TOO !

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

this is our first "BBQ" so come hopp your shit boxx's and hang out with us,

or sit across the park and give us dirty looks, it ain't gonna ruin "our" day

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


PLENTY OF FOOD, AND RAFFLE PRIZES FOR EVERYONE !!  

plus guest appearences by some N.W. o.g's "ROLEMODEL STATUS SHIT"


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall have fun,thats my day and yet still i gotta work....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 11 2009, 04:51 PM~14739737
> *WHO GIVES A SHITT !! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> IF YOUR COMMIN FOR THE FOOD, "IT'S FREE" AS MUCH AS YOU CAN EAT,
> ...


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 11 2009, 04:51 PM~14739737
> *WHO GIVES A SHITT !! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> IF YOUR COMMIN FOR THE FOOD, "IT'S FREE" AS MUCH AS YOU CAN EAT,
> ...


lol


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 11 2009, 05:05 PM~14739890
> *N.W. o.g's  "ROLEMODEL STATUS SHIT"
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i m gunna try and be there thanks for announcing me Mike  :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 11 2009, 08:47 PM~14741789
> *Yes i m gunna try and be there thanks for announcing me Mike   :biggrin:*


:biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 11 2009, 10:08 PM~14743520
> *:biggrin:
> *




how them spokes looking ? man i swear that lip on the 20's i picked up that day 
is still got me feeling like i got to slalom sking around the man hole covers on tv hwy. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 11 2009, 07:47 PM~14741789
> *Yes i m gunna try and be there thanks for announcing me Mike   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

hope to see everyone there and D calm down lol


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 12 2009, 11:13 AM~14747439
> *hope to see everyone there and D calm down lol
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 12 2009, 12:14 PM~14748087
> *:biggrin:
> *



little stressful putting on an event huh... :biggrin: ... 
i never did a car show but put on at least a dozen amateur boxing events... 
the shit will litterly keep you up at night when your the guy incharge and responsible.... your doing a good thing homie.. 
but.. if you run out of food...
we will revolt and riot in the fuckin streets....  ...j/k... c ya this sunday homie.


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 12 2009, 01:36 PM~14748336
> *little stressful putting on an event huh... :biggrin: ... i never did a car show but put on at least a dozen amateur boxing events... the shit will litterly keep you up at night when your the guy incharge and responsible.... your doing a good thing homie.. but.. if you run out of food...we will revolt and riot in the fuckin streets....  ...j/k... c ya this sunday homie.*


u can revolt and riot ur ass to the mini mart and get us some more weenie's... :biggrin: Those wheels look sick on ur ride homie...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 12 2009, 01:36 PM~14748336
> *little stressful putting on an event huh... :biggrin: ...
> i never did a car show but put on at least a dozen amateur boxing events...
> the shit will litterly keep you up at night when your the guy incharge and responsible.... your doing a good thing homie..
> ...


DID YOU SAY STRESSFUL?? TELL ME ABOUT IT,,I PUT THE KING OF THE SWTCH HOP & CAR HOP BY MY SELF!!THATS WHY IM BOLD!!BECAUSE IS SO STRESSFULL I HAD PULLED ALL MY HAIR ! :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 12 2009, 01:56 PM~14749136
> *u can revolt and riot ur ass to the mini mart and get us some more weenie's... :biggrin: Those wheels look sick on ur ride homie...
> *




:roflmao: 

thanks man, funny what a pair of rims does to a car... even the paint looks better.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 12 2009, 03:10 PM~14749454
> *DID YOU SAY STRESSFUL?? TELL ME ABOUT IT,,I PUT THE KING OF THE SWTCH HOP & CAR HOP BY MY SELF!!THATS WHY IM BOLD!!BECAUSE IS SO STRESSFULL I HAD PULLED ALL MY HAIR ! :biggrin:
> *



and them razor aint getting any cheaper, so look at it like you saved a few $ for your 63


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

so whos all coming down 4 this bbq??


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Well i know switchman Inc in kent is bringing 2 hoppers and i just got a call from villa saying he will bring the tre. I know a few chapters of rollerz only will be here and some lowcos . This will be a fun event.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice!!!we are ready!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

get to work fool.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Also there will be good size trophies for outstanding car and club participation.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

bu,p it back to the top !!!

whats the addy again,,,im too lazy to go back a few pages,,,lol :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 13 2009, 12:04 PM~14758256
> *Also there will be good size trophies for outstanding car and club participation.
> *


DO THE WINERS GET TO TAKE A PIC WITH DIAMOND MIKE NAKED??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*STREETSTARS will be filming booth shows this weekend, and featuring the footage on the new website next week. No more show footage will be on any of the dvds from now on, but I will put all the footage on the website for free, shortly after each show. BIG NICK *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2009, 12:18 PM~14769932
> *STREETSTARS will be filming booth shows this weekend, and featuring the footage on the new website next week. No more show footage will be on any of the dvds from now on, but I will put all the footage on the website for free, shortly after each show. BIG NICK
> *


Sounds good .


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 14 2009, 10:28 AM~14768912
> *bu,p it back to the top !!!
> 
> whats the addy again,,,im too  lazy to go back a few pages,,,lol  :biggrin:
> *


NE 82nd Ave & Siskiyou St


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 14 2009, 11:16 AM~14769917
> *DO THE WINERS GET TO TAKE A PIC WITH DIAMOND MIKE NAKED??
> *



nobody has to be a "WINER" to get a picture with me naked,

but if you stand next to me, that "automatically"

makes you a "WINNER" !!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"just ask Vengence" :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


and just remember everyone, whether i have my clothes on or not,

feel free to come up and shake my hand, and get an autograph for the kids !!!

j/p :biggrin: much love to "all" the N.W.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2009, 11:18 AM~14769932
> *STREETSTARS will be filming booth shows this weekend, and featuring the footage on the new website next week. No more show footage will be on any of the dvds from now on, but I will put all the footage on the website for free, shortly after each show. BIG NICK
> *



sounds good Nick,
don't forget to post the "minitruck" footage first !!

that's what everybody "really" wants to see !!! 

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 14 2009, 11:38 AM~14770124
> *:nicoderm:
> *



ahhhh shhhhitt ,

wut it dew "EL CHAMUCO" :biggrin: :biggrin:

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"TEXAS BUMPER SMASHER IN THE HOUSE"_</span>


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 14 2009, 02:41 PM~14770151
> *ahhhh shhhhitt ,
> 
> wut it dew "EL CHAMUCO"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...




<span style=\'color:red\'>*wuz up holmesssssssss.... just cheking it out wut yall up to in the northwest...* :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 14 2009, 11:55 AM~14770296
> *wuz up holmesssssssss.... just cheking it out wut yall  up to in the northwest... :biggrin:
> *



it's our first club bbq, but i think we got it handled !!!  

Bigg Shayne racked up a butt-load of sponsors huh nicca !!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
i can hu-uuurdlee bahlee-it myseffs's !!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

I c u "D" Really lets keep the clothes on, were trying to keep lowriding alive in the N.W. not Kill it :biggrin: J/P Big Homie,see all my 'M' family members soon...


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 14 2009, 11:36 AM~14770102
> *nobody has to be a "WINER" to get a picture with me naked,
> 
> but if you stand next to me, that "automatically"
> ...


you hop your truck and ill make it rain...we will see where the kids go


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2009, 01:18 PM~14769932
> *STREETSTARS will be filming booth shows this weekend, and featuring the footage on the new website next week. No more show footage will be on any of the dvds from now on, but I will put all the footage on the website for free, shortly after each show. BIG NICK
> *


coo man shits gonna be poppin


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 13 2009, 01:00 PM~14758207
> *Well i know switchman Inc in kent is bringing 2 hoppers and i just got a call from villa saying he will bring the tre. I know a few chapters of rollerz only will be here and some lowcos . This will be a fun event.
> *


don't hold your breath but there might be a real show hopper showing up too.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL...That's a good one, "TONE" He show he show,it is what it is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

_ one more day boyzz !!!!!!!_


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 15 2009, 05:39 AM~14776411
> * one more day boyzz !!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM TONIGHTS THE THE NIGHT SON :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 15 2009, 08:47 AM~14777142
> *DAM TONIGHTS THE THE NIGHT SON :cheesy:
> *



where at Dad ?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

have fun yalll :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 14 2009, 03:09 PM~14770406
> *it's our first club bbq, but i think we got it handled !!!
> 
> Bigg Shayne racked up a butt-load of sponsors huh nicca !!!
> ...


*good luck homie, post vids of all the bumper smashing!!! *  :biggrin:


----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

what street yall hittin 2nite? m.l.k?,82,div? look out for big bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WATCHOUT!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

whuttup majestics?

see yall 2marro :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 15 2009, 10:52 AM~14777827
> *whuttup majestics?
> 
> see yall 2marro  :biggrin:
> *



cool homie !


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by diana perez_@Aug 15 2009, 10:12 AM~14777593
> *what street yall hittin 2nite? m.l.k?,82,div? look out for big bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WATCHOUT!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 15 2009, 10:03 AM~14777542
> *good luck homie, post vids of all the bumper smashing!!!    :biggrin:
> *



you already know homie !

"we have a personal photographer"


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

someone (diamond)??? needs to pick up Chris............What time?


----------



## diana perez (Jul 30, 2009)

:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 15 2009, 11:04 AM~14777875
> *someone (diamond)??? needs to pick up Chris............What time?
> *



i'll pick him up no problem !!

tell him to be ready at 7;30am


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 11 2009, 01:31 PM~14737103
> *Don't forget someone's goin home with an ADEX!!!
> *


stop tryin to give my shit away i already clamed the adex, pinic table, and dimonds training bra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 15 2009, 12:58 PM~14778403
> *stop tryin to give my shit away i already clamed the adex, pinic table, and dimonds training bra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



dat's cold ! :cheesy: 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 15 2009, 01:58 PM~14778403
> *stop tryin to give my shit away i already clamed the adex, pinic table, and dimonds training bra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shut up cisco,,i will take that ADEX away from you!! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 15 2009, 05:08 PM~14779875
> *shut up cisco,,i will take that ADEX away from you!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 15 2009, 12:58 PM~14778403
> *stop tryin to give my shit away i already clamed the adex, pinic table, and dimonds training bra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i think you need a car to put in in first


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by diana perez_@Aug 15 2009, 10:12 AM~14777593
> *what street yall hittin 2nite? m.l.k?,82,div? look out for big bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WATCHOUT!!!
> *



i thought i was bigbird .. and you had sunshine... :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 15 2009, 09:42 PM~14781769
> *i thought i was bigbird .. and you had sunshine... :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:biggrin: :biggrin: "WUT IT DEUU, HEUU" !!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 15 2009, 06:08 PM~14779875
> *shut up cisco,,i will take that ADEX away from you!! :biggrin:
> *


it could be like both of ours I will just hold on to it for ya :biggrin: 
headed out see everyone there


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good peaceful event nice job. perfect weather too


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Didnt get to stay long thanks to working graveyard but got to see a few cars hop and my boy got to see his favorite red truck. Thanks Majestics.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS IT WAS A GOOD SHOW.....ALSO PURO LOCOS ARE ALWAYS SHOWING UP STRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Majestics Portland, nice BBQ, hella good hop, it was a kick back and kick it day! job well done, :thumbsup: stay tune for next month, RI Albany is working on something the date is to come. :biggrin:


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

Nice show majastics :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

shane vs manuel


3 way hop


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Today was a good show! i had fun!! good shit Majestics,,keep up the good shit dudes


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

love them old skools


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

big up to big M, had a good ass time...wish i could have got the new ride out the driveway... but shit happens... could be worse... i could be like the homeboy woodside with no car at all .... :roflmao: ... jus play homie i see you..!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT PICS WOODY- THANKS FOR YOUR UP TO THE MINUTE LAYITLOW REPORTING !!


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 16 2009, 07:57 PM~14787246
> *big up to big M, had a good ass time...wish i could have got the new ride out the driveway... but shit happens... could be worse... i could be like the homeboy woodside with no car at all .... :roflmao:  ... jus play homie i see you..!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8ballrollin_@Aug 16 2009, 07:16 PM~14787480
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



lee you you want on that 68 ? 
if i say 10k you aint gonna kick me out the garage are you


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 16 2009, 07:57 PM~14787246
> *big up to big M, had a good ass time...wish i could have got the new ride out the driveway... but shit happens... could be worse... i could be like the homeboy woodside with no car at all .... :roflmao:  ... jus play homie i see you..!
> *


you off my christmas card list


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 16 2009, 08:18 PM~14787506
> *lee you you want on that 68 ?
> if i say 10k you aint gonna kick me out the garage are you
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

well i got no adex, the table i reserved was taken, and this was a close as I got to some action today.










:twak: :banghead: 

other than that great show good job majestics


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOL


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

great show, worth tha drive from brem


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for coming . had a great time. too bad everyone left cause we did some gas hopping . videos will be up soon. once a again thanks everyone and great job to isreal for winning the adex. Everyone the rollin dvd will be out in vegas.


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Good Job Portland Majestics!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

post some pics or videos of Jamal(ROLLN) on the switch :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 16 2009, 10:09 PM~14788203
> *Thanks everyone for coming . had a great time. too bad everyone left cause we did some gas hopping . videos will be up soon. once a again thanks everyone and great job to isreal for winning the adex. Everyone the rollin dvd will be out in vegas.
> *


man i really wanted to go butt no chippers allowed :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 16 2009, 09:47 PM~14787151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 16 2009, 08:47 PM~14787151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice show guys, I ate way too much this weekend!!! GREAT BBQ


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 16 2009, 10:10 PM~14789473
> *Nice show guys, I ate way too much this weekend!!! GREAT BBQ
> *


Thats an understatment :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:21 PM~14789547
> *Thats an understatment :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaamn!!!!


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

thanks to everyone for coming out and reppin :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

GOOD SHOW AND THAT LAST GAS HOPP WITH THE CADI WAS THE QUICKEST I SEEN THAT MANY PEOPLE RUN IN A LONG TIME,IM GLAD IT ENDED ON A GOOD NOTE  I HOPE ROLLIN GOT IT ALL ON VIDEO :h5:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

SUP WITH THE VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 16 2009, 11:55 PM~14789729
> *GOOD SHOW AND THAT LAST GAS HOPP WITH THE CADI WAS THE QUICKEST I SEEN THAT MANY PEOPLE RUN IN A LONG TIME,IM GLAD IT ENDED ON A GOOD NOTE  I HOPE ROLLIN GOT IT ALL ON VIDEO :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: yea that was fucked up man, glad nobody got hurt though for real


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 17 2009, 01:10 AM~14789791
> *:biggrin: yea that was fucked up man,  glad nobody got hurt though for real
> *


x2
but it still left on all 4 wheels and not on a tow truck


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 16 2009, 11:33 PM~14789632
> *thanks to everyone for coming out and reppin  :thumbsup:
> *


bbq was cooo thanks homiez, maybe next year i'll have a car ready.. good looking


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 16 2009, 11:21 PM~14789547
> *Thats an understatment :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that was a cooo ass night.. GUY I'M READY TO ROLL TO THE SPOT WHEN EVER..


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 16 2009, 09:47 PM~14787151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*yo p-town looking good bro... on the bumpa.. what you hit on that show???*


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 17 2009, 12:41 AM~14789894
> *x2
> but it still left on all 4 wheels and not on a tow truck
> *


 good looking out ******


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 17 2009, 07:06 AM~14791039
> *yo p-town looking good bro... on the bumpa.. what you hit on that show???
> *



i think they said 74''  

wait till you see video of Paul Jenda, Chris Jenda, and myself,

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_ "EACH LICK, WE PASSED THE SWITCH OFF TO EACH OTHER"_</span>


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Aug 16 2009, 04:44 PM~14785996
> *Didnt get to stay long thanks to working graveyard but got to see a few cars hop and my boy got to see his favorite red truck.  Thanks Majestics.
> *



THANK "YOU" HOMIE !!

hey, at least "somebody" has a little "taste" around huur !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

yo alex post up the gas hops my head still hurts lol


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

aight they'l be up in a lil bit


----------



## Hypertoken (Jul 11, 2003)

Only got the a few shots!


































































































Just for you Mike! "MONSTER FLAKE"


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 17 2009, 01:10 AM~14789791
> *:biggrin: yea that was fucked up man,  glad nobody got hurt though for real
> *



maybe you should put your trainin wheels back on youngser!  
jus kiddin bro, glad you and everyone is ok!


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Judge Brown (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 17 2009, 09:52 AM~14792538
> *i think they said 74''
> 
> wait till you see video of Paul Jenda, Chris Jenda, and myself,
> ...


 I saw a low 72"" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

ROLLIN ON THE SWITCH


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 16 2009, 06:28 PM~14786957
> *shane vs manuel
> 3 way hop
> *



LETS GET THE RECORD STRIAGHT...IT WAS NOT SHANE VS MANUEL OK...SHANE SAID IT WAS A FRIENDLY HOP...DONT GET IT TWISTED WOODSIDE


----------



## Judge Brown (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Aug 17 2009, 01:53 PM~14794716
> *
> *



 I saw this car hit a GOOD 38"


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 17 2009, 02:22 PM~14795083
> *LETS GET THE RECORD STRIAGHT...IT WAS NOT SHANE VS MANUEL OK...SHANE SAID IT WAS A FRIENDLY HOP...DONT GET IT TWISTED WOODSIDE
> *


thats right :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

THANKS MAJESTICS...WE HAD A GOOD TIME...GREAT PICNIC...CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

GAS HOPPIN IT


----------



## 81_FLEETBROUM (Nov 6, 2007)

*SWANGIN IT *


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judge Brown_@Aug 17 2009, 04:25 PM~14795114
> *
> I saw this car hit a GOOD 38"
> *




pretty sure it was 44" and on 13's single gate :cheesy:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Aug 17 2009, 05:15 PM~14795015
> *ROLLIN ON THE SWITCH
> 
> *



THATS MY DOOOOOOOOOO, lookin good fellas


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Aug 17 2009, 02:45 PM~14795359
> * "BUT THAT'S HOW WE DEW" !!!!!!!!!!!! </span>*


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice vids and pics! that gas hop did look a lil scary...


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 17 2009, 04:44 PM~14796014
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>  "BUT THAT'S HOW WE DEW" !!!!!!!!!!!! </span>
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: i know man shit was fucked up, almost took out that whole crowd :biggrin: not a laughing matter but kinda funny how everyone just ran


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Gas hop was the shit!!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 17 2009, 03:22 PM~14795083
> *LETS GET THE RECORD STRIAGHT...IT WAS NOT SHANE VS MANUEL OK...SHANE SAID IT WAS A FRIENDLY HOP...DONT GET IT TWISTED WOODSIDE
> *


Yes sir we did it for fun :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"ALWAYS FOR FUN" !!!!!!!!!

"AAAAALLLLWWWAAAAYYYSSSS" for fun !!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Homie had fun:thumbsup:..! 
have to do more show and events like this one more often!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Aug 17 2009, 05:40 PM~14797229
> *Thanks Homie had fun:thumbsup:..!
> have to do more show and events like this one more often!
> *



wut it dew Switch :biggrin: 

yer Caddy was bangin' !! and "yes" i'm jeolous of the chrome axel !!

"I WANT ONEA DOE'S BAAAAAAD" !!!

thanks for comming !! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Aug 17 2009, 06:40 PM~14797229
> *Thanks Homie had fun:thumbsup:..!
> have to do more show and events like this one more often!
> *


HOMIE,,YOU KNOW OREGON ALWAYS WELCOME PPL LIKE YOU AND YOUR CREW!!IN 2 WEEKS YOU SHOULD BE BACK FOR MORE ACTION LIKE THE ONE YOU EXPERIENCED YESTERDAY!!THATS RIGHT,,KING OF THE SWTCH IS ON ITS WAY,, AUGUST 30TH ,,HILLSBORO OREGON!! :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 17 2009, 06:04 PM~14797590
> *HOMIE,,YOU KNOW OREGON ALWAYS WELCOME PPL LIKE YOU AND YOUR CREW!!IN 2 WEEKS YOU SHOULD BE BACK FOR MORE ACTION LIKE THE ONE YOU EXPERIENCED YESTERDAY!!THATS RIGHT,,KING OF THE SWTCH IS ON ITS WAY,, AUGUST 30TH ,,HILLSBORO OREGON!! :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sup "EL MAS CHINGON"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Aug 17 2009, 02:01 PM~14794824
> *maybe you should put your trainin wheels back on youngser!
> jus kiddin bro, glad you and everyone is ok!
> *



Aaron, i know that you've got more trophy's, than i've got hairs on my nutts,

but we appreciate you guys being there o.k. bro !!! "THANKS"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81_FLEETBROUM_@Aug 17 2009, 02:12 PM~14794965
> *
> *



I LIKE DAT, :0 

"ROLL'N, YOU A SWITCH HITTA" ???

:biggrin: :biggrin: the answer was "YES"


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

GOOD JOB GUYS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looked like a good show yall.. 

yall goin crazy with them gas hops,good save 96 big body...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

gas hopps were crazy, looked like a good show


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Aug 17 2009, 06:58 PM~14798324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 17 2009, 10:12 PM~14800399
> *:biggrin:
> *


where were you at? you missed a good kickback


----------



## M in Avondale (Feb 28, 2007)

Way To Put It Down Majestics Portland!!! :thumbsup: 
It Sounds Like It Was A Good Event!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by M in Avondale_@Aug 18 2009, 07:53 AM~14802783
> *Way To Put It Down Majestics Portland!!! :thumbsup:  It Sounds Like It Was A Good Event!!! :biggrin:*


Wut up homie? We'll see u in Vegas....


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

ill be in vegas too :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 17 2009, 10:12 PM~14800399
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yea fool where were you?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 18 2009, 11:17 AM~14805441
> *Yea fool where were you?
> *


DAM YOU GUYS MISSED ME THAT MUCH :biggrin: I HEARD FROM EVERY1... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Aug 18 2009, 12:36 PM~14806254
> *DAM YOU GUYS MISSED ME THAT MUCH :biggrin: I HEARD FROM EVERY1... :biggrin:
> *


Me and the acrop missed you cause you where saposed to buy i hit u up on sat


----------



## Judge Brown (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 18 2009, 07:26 AM~14803004
> *Wut up homie? We'll see u in Vegas....
> *




RIGHT


----------



## Judge Brown (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL_TIGERE_@Aug 18 2009, 09:26 AM~14804200
> *ill be in vegas too :thumbsup:
> *




What Cadillac :cheesy:


----------



## Judge Brown (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 17 2009, 03:34 PM~14795900
> *pretty sure it was 44" and on 13's single gate  :cheesy:
> *



Umm... NO the Judge is always right!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Judge Brown_@Aug 18 2009, 05:29 PM~14808913
> *RIGHT *


wow some dumbass had to go out and make another avater to hide so he can talk shit and no one will ever know who he is.... wat a fuckin pussy talk all the shit u want homie u a bitch keep hidin pussy....


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL_TIGERE_@Aug 18 2009, 10:26 AM~14804200
> *ill be in vegas too :thumbsup:*


Nice :thumbsup: u towin ur ride or u flyin?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 18 2009, 07:25 PM~14810333
> *Nice :thumbsup: u towin ur ride or u flyin?
> *


<-------------
check out my new avatar fool :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 18 2009, 08:32 PM~14810431
> *<-------------
> check out my new avatar fool :biggrin:
> *


Noooiiiiise


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

Good food and great hop!!! Thanks Majestics for throwing a great event. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Aug 18 2009, 08:38 PM~14811270
> *Good food and great hop!!!  Thanks Majestics for throwing a great event. :biggrin:
> *


  that rolln dvds gonna be crazy showing errybody how the 503 gets down :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 18 2009, 08:43 PM~14811340
> * that rolln dvds gonna be crazy showing errybody how the 503 gets down :biggrin:*


X2 
Big thanks to all that came out to show everyone how the NW does it....


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Aug 18 2009, 09:38 PM~14811270
> *Good food and great hop!!!  Thanks Majestics for throwing a great event. :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the support and bringing the hop stick :biggrin: good lookin out


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

WHATS UP BIG M


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judge Brown_@Aug 18 2009, 05:34 PM~14808946
> *Umm... NO the **** is always right!
> *


The caddy is ready anytime you want some judge shit brown. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 18 2009, 05:16 PM~14809383
> *wow some dumbass had to go out and make another avater to hide so he can talk shit and no one will ever know who he is.... wat a fuckin pussy talk all the shit u want homie u a bitch keep hidin pussy....
> *



your sounding more, and more, like me everyday !! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

i knew there was something i liked about you !! 

_LIFE_ NICCA" </span>


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

be yourself no matter what anyone thinks !!

that's one of my "motto's",

<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"NEVER COMPROMISE YOUR INTEGRITY JUST TO FITT IN" _</span>

"THAT'S FAKE-ISM" !!!!!!! that's shit's for pussys


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 19 2009, 02:04 PM~14818527
> *be yourself no matter what anyone thinks !!
> 
> that's one of my "motto's",
> ...


FO SHO


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 19 2009, 12:12 PM~14817284
> *The caddy is ready anytime you want some judge shit brown. :biggrin:
> *


  we'l be right back out this sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 20 2009, 10:55 AM~14826948
> * we'l be right back out this sunday :biggrin:
> *


Mines fixed too


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

what yours have


----------



## EL_TIGERE (Aug 18, 2009)

you guys hopping this sunday?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 20 2009, 12:48 PM~14828734
> *Mines fixed too
> *


BETTER KEEP THAT SHIT WORKING FOR THE 30TH!! :0


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 20 2009, 04:19 PM~14830995
> *BETTER KEEP THAT SHIT WORKING FOR THE 30TH!! :0*


Wut up Billy? U ready to get this shit crackin r wat homie?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 20 2009, 09:49 PM~14834711
> *Wut up Billy? U ready to get this shit crackin r wat homie?
> *


 :biggrin: I am homie!! made over 100 awards this time,,lots of cars supporting this event!!whos bringing the carne asada!!??? :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Aug 20 2009, 11:48 AM~14828734
> *Mines fixed too
> *



mines not


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

mine is D. lol and yours will be too for sure.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 21 2009, 11:22 AM~14840003
> *mine is D. lol and yours will be too for sure.
> *



you promise lil' buddy ?? :cheesy: 

if not, i can use a stick, and a piece of tape, like last time !!

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/p


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 21 2009, 04:58 PM~14842212
> *you promise lil' buddy ??  :cheesy:
> 
> if not, i can use a stick, and a piece of tape, like last time !!
> ...


 :roflmao: see you guys tonight


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 21 2009, 03:58 PM~14842212
> *you promise lil' buddy ??  :cheesy:  if not, i can use a stick, and a piece of tape, like last time !!    :0  :0  :0    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  j/p *


Damn didnt think u got down like that MCGIVER....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 21 2009, 05:52 PM~14843095
> *Damn didnt think u got down like that MCGIVER....
> *



you know us "minitruckers" an our zip-ties !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Blazers workin' again !! 

87" on da stick :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 23 2009, 06:17 PM~14857812
> *Blazers workin' again !!
> 
> 87"  on da stick  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Damn went from 72-74 to 87 nice how come non of you guys came to yakima this weekend??


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 23 2009, 09:38 PM~14858824
> *Damn went from 72-74 to 87 nice how come non of you guys came to yakima this weekend??*


i think they were going to send one but couldn't figure out which one.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 23 2009, 07:38 PM~14858824
> *Damn went from 72-74 to 87 nice how come non of you guys came to yakima this weekend??
> *



jus messin' :cheesy:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Aug 24 2009, 07:30 AM~14862407
> *:nicoderm:
> *



wutz up Chamuco :biggrin: 

i knew you'd catch dat


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 24 2009, 02:20 AM~14861257
> *jus messin'  :cheesy:
> *


how come non of you guys came to yakima this weekend??


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

ohh guey como chingas


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 24 2009, 02:20 AM~14861257
> *jus messin'  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Judge Brown (Aug 17, 2009)

> Blazers workin' again !!
> 
> 87" on da stick :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy
> 
> ...


----------



## Judge Brown (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 19 2009, 11:12 AM~14817284
> *The caddy is ready anytime you want some judge shit brown. :biggrin:
> *



Man Fuck you punk, Lil *** go suck Ron's DICK and be a FUCKIN CHEERLEADER, you *** :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> > Blazers workin' again !!
> >
> > 87" on da stick :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy
> > Hey, Post a video or Pics of the truck hittin 87" :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 25 2009, 04:19 PM~14877249
> *I GOT A BETTER IDEA, COME VIDEOTAPE IT YOURSELF HATER,
> THEN INTRODUCE YOURSELF SO YOU CAN EAT A 14KT. KNUCKLE SANDWICH
> FOR TALKIN' SMACK TO MY CLUB WHILE HIDIN' LIKE A BITCH BEHIND A SCREEN NAME LOOSER ?????
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judge Brown_@Aug 25 2009, 12:43 PM~14875558
> *Man Fuck you punk, Lil *** go suck Ron's DICK and be a FUCKIN CHEERLEADER, you *** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

wuz up gera,, see you dudes sunday morning!!


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey to all the "Haterz" get the fuck off our topic, BIG "M" is here and were here to stay,were always ready to put it on the 'BUMPER' come get some... :rant:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 25 2009, 11:30 PM~14883002
> *wuz up gera,, see you dudes sunday morning!!
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 24 2009, 07:30 PM~14870046
> *ohh guey como chingas
> *


I wasnt asking you why you commenting for them??


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 26 2009, 12:12 PM~14887588
> *I wasnt asking you why you commenting for them??
> *


Cant go to all of them Big T but we try.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Judge Brown_@Aug 25 2009, 11:43 AM~14875558
> *Man Fuck you punk, Lil *** go suck Ron's DICK and be a FUCKIN CHEERLEADER, you *** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You wish i was a cheerleader cause i probably busted your ass . lol :roflmao: na holmes i have been out all year with my car. but i can see you are a fan of the majestics portland that is nice to know. You can talk all you want i can care less it dont hurt me none.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14877249
> *I GOT A BETTER IDEA, COME VIDEOTAPE IT YOURSELF HATER,
> THEN INTRODUCE YOURSELF SO YOU CAN EAT A 14KT. KNUCKLE SANDWICH
> FOR TALKIN' SMACK TO MY CLUB WHILE HIDIN' LIKE A BITCH BEHIND A SCREEN NAME LOOSER ?????
> *


Just let him talk D all he wants is some attention. Poor guy :uh:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 26 2009, 11:35 AM~14887820
> *Cant go to all of them Big T but we try.
> *


I know you all been traveling was just curious where you all where would have been easy money for you if you did show up


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 25 2009, 02:19 PM~14877249
> *I GOT A BETTER IDEA, COME VIDEOTAPE IT YOURSELF HATER,
> THEN INTRODUCE YOURSELF SO YOU CAN EAT A 14KT. KNUCKLE SANDWICH
> FOR TALKIN' SMACK TO MY CLUB WHILE HIDIN' LIKE A BITCH BEHIND A SCREEN NAME LOOSER ?????
> *


Just let him talk D all he wants is some attention. Poor guy :uh:


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 26 2009, 01:41 PM~14887864
> *Just let him talk D all he wants is some attention. Poor guy :uh:
> *


lol who is that? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Aug 26 2009, 12:50 PM~14888573
> *lol who is that? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"THE TALL SKINNY GUY, WITH THE REDD TRUCK" !!!!!!!!_</span>


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2009, 03:41 PM~14889088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know u silly wabbit  lol 
meaning the guy u guys talking 2


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

what the fuck lol jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja 
ajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaj


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> :roflmao:
> realy hhmm


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2009, 02:41 PM~14889088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: and the salami titties!! :biggrin:


----------



## LS 503 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Judge Brown_@Aug 25 2009, 11:43 AM~14875558
> *Man Fuck you punk, Lil *** go suck Ron's DICK and be a FUCKIN CHEERLEADER, you *** :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AYE MAN STOP BANGIN ON THE NET LETS MEET UP IN PERSON, YOU COULD ALWAYS FIND ME IN HILLSBORO, AND GET OFF OF MAJESTICS DICK :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 26 2009, 02:41 PM~14889088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come on D you aint skinny dog and if you are you skinny fat . lol :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LS 503_@Aug 26 2009, 10:04 PM~14894293
> *AYE MAN STOP BANGIN ON THE NET LETS MEET UP IN PERSON, YOU COULD ALWAYS FIND ME IN HILLSBORO, AND GET OFF OF MAJESTICS DICK  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



"WELCOME TO THE ZOO HOMIE"  

welcome to the zoo !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 27 2009, 11:21 AM~14898891
> *Come on D you aint skinny dog and if you are you skinny fat . lol :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



well that's because my ol' lady says i'm lookin'skinny .........................................

compared to  BIG M's FOR LIFE" !!!!!!!!![/i]</span></span>

we goe'na be huur fo-a lowwng minnut 

:werd: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## khwts (Mar 5, 2009)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LS 503_@Aug 26 2009, 11:04 PM~14894293
> *AYE MAN STOP BANGIN ON THE NET LETS MEET UP IN PERSON, YOU COULD ALWAYS FIND ME IN HILLSBORO, AND GET OFF OF MAJESTICS DICK  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


DUDE,,LEAVE THE BS HOME,,CAUSE I WILL HAVE LOTS OF POLICE ENFORSMENT IN HILLSBORO AT MY SHOW!!,,KING OF THE SWITCH,,HOMIE DONT GET ME WRONG,,BUT HOPE YOU RESPECT MY SHOW TIME,,UNLESS YOU WANT TO GET ARRESTED FOR DISTURBING THE PEACE! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 27 2009, 03:46 PM~14901088
> *DUDE,,LEAVE THE BS HOME,,CAUSE I WILL HAVE LOTS OF POLICE ENFORSMENT IN HILLSBORO AT MY SHOW!!,,KING OF THE SWITCH,,HOMIE DONT GET ME WRONG,,BUT HOPE YOU RESPECT MY SHOW TIME,,UNLESS YOU WANT TO GET ARRESTED FOR DISTURBING THE PEACE! :biggrin:*


Y u defendin judge shit brown??? u know him??? 
j/k wut up billy u know the only one gettin arrested is Diamond for indicent exposure....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Aug 27 2009, 04:36 PM~14902013
> *Y u defendin judge shit brown??? u know him???
> j/k wut up billy u know the only one gettin arrested is Diamond for indicent exposure....
> *



"OOOHHHHHH - DAAAAMMMMMMN" dat's cold ***** !!! :0 :0 :0 :0 

and from a club member ?? j/p :cheesy: 

just for the record, think back a few years euury- 1 ,
i've "ALWAYS" been
"toppless" at all the shows homies !!!

so don't be hatin' cuz i've got the body of a 20yr. old,
but i've got grey hair on deez nuttz !!!

LOL :biggrin: JUUUUUUUSSSS PLAYIN


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 27 2009, 06:00 PM~14902244
> *"OOOHHHHHH - DAAAAMMMMMMN" dat's cold ***** !!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  and from a club member ??  j/p  :cheesy:  just for the record, think back a few years euury- 1 , i've "ALWAYS" been "toppless" at all the shows homies !!!  so don't be hatin' cuz i've got the body of a 20yr. old, but i've got grey hair on deez nuttz !!! LOL  :biggrin:  JUUUUUUUSSSS PLAYIN  *


 :biggrin:


----------

